# Photoshop section



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

How about a section for photoshopping?

There are a lot of peeps who ask for photoshopping so why not have a section for itself?


----------



## jamesllew (Dec 27, 2009)

i think that sounds like a great idea, btw i think your car looks lush especially with those yellow callipers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hardly enough threads to warrant its own section. It's what Off Topic is for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Perhaps start a 'photoshop request' thread in the mk1 section. I do a fair few photoshops on people cars, if it gets used it could be stickied....


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I bet it would be a good thread, once its there if people dont mind doing them then people will ask more


----------

